# 2013 Bianchi dolomiti !! (49size)



## punks77 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dolomiti | Bianchi USA*I would like to know whether the 49 size frame's Top Tube Sloping.*


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd think you'd have to email them or check at a dealer to find out.

At that price, I'd be surprised if they sell many of those.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Randy99CL said:


> I'd think you'd have to email them or check at a dealer to find out.
> 
> At that price, I'd be surprised if they sell many of those.


I just had a Dolomiti build up with the Campy Athena group and it came out to $3,500.


----------



## humpside (Sep 25, 2010)

How do you like the ride? I'm thinking about building one up myself!


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

humpside said:


> How do you like the ride? I'm thinking about building one up myself!


The ride is comfortable on 700c-25 tires. Not as quick feeling as my Infinito, more laid back. Of course the Dolomiti is about 6 to7 pounds heavier then the Infinito. The Dolomiti has a retro-classic ride and handling. I like it very much.


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

is this dolomite frame made in Taiwan?


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Made in Taiwan. Fit and finish is excellent.


----------

